# Front Yard Vegetable Gardens



## Sidney (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello,
I live in southern California and I love to garden. However, we are in a drought and have 100+ temps that start in May and last until September. My concerns are watering and high temps. I have to use a walker so I have a grow tower and a raised bed. I want to have a vegetable & flower garden in my front yard in the fall.


----------

